# Happy duck season eve



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

OOO°)OOOOO°)OO*()**()**()**-band-*


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I like your "location"


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I see what ya did there. Recreated Farmington bay with emoticons.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ducks, and duck hunters, in southwest Wyoming couldn't be happier. :smile:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

NothinButGreen said:


> I see what ya did there. Recreated Farmington bay with emoticons.


I've got my hunter orange and flak jacket for FB in the morning.:shock:


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I almost feel like i need to make the drive down to FB just to see what all this fuss is about.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> I almost feel like i need to make the drive down to FB just to see what all this fuss is about.


 FB is easy to find, just follow all the trucks with Fowl Minded decals in their back windows. They are the same guys that jam up the boat ramp area too.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't tell who is excited more me or the dog. He has been sitting in the boat now for four hours


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Still at work, hoping I'm not here until 3am


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

9:40 PM and 25 boats already launched at Farmington Bay . :shock:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> 9:40 PM and 25 boats already launched at Farmington Bay . :shock:


Awesome. I'm watching BYU down 28-14 at the half and sipping Buffalo Trace. It's a long season, and I wouldn't trade them places.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

First shot at Farmington Bay was @ 4:50,,,,,,,,,,,,,:shock:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't know sunrise was so early today...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> First shot at Farmington Bay was @ 4:50,,,,,,,,,,,,,:shock:


Did it keep going. We thought we heard a shot around then. 
OB actually started on time. We didn't have any birds till after 7


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Did it keep going. We thought we heard a shot around then.
> OB actually started on time. We didn't have any birds till after 7


 No, it was just one shot. I wasn't out at that time, my buddy sent me a text and said they heard a shot that early.


----------

